# Marshall JCM 800, will it Metal?



## ICSvortex (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys

i have an urgent question right here:

i will have to play a gig this weekend where all the amps and the cabs are given and you cant take your own stuff there bc of space and time issues.

the amp that i will have to play on is a marshall jcm 800 and its matching 4x12 cab. 

now my question is, if i can achieve a good dirty metal sound with just the amp or do i need to put some overdrive/distortion pedals infront of it?

i usually play an ibanez thermion tn120 amp or my 5150 at home.
and i play an ibanez 7 string aswell as a schecter omen 7.

btw this is the music we play, so that you have a sound reffrence:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGgFtNCxpjI

thanks a lot for the help!

cheers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2016)

You need a boost. JCMs are one of the most famous metal amps out there, but you need to crank the ever-living .... out of it and run an OD in front.


----------



## ICSvortex (May 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You need a boost. JCMs are one of the most famous metal amps out there, but you need to crank the ever-living .... out of it and run an OD in front.



so an ibanez tubescreamer mini would do the trick?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 24, 2016)

Just look at the long list of JCM800 users in the mid 80's, and you'll find that for that era in time it was "none more metal" than any of the other options out there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_JCM800


----------



## TedEH (May 24, 2016)

ICSvortex said:


> cant take your own stuff there bc of space and time issues.



I'd try to request permission to bring your own amp heads if you haven't already. I've never played anywhere that denied us bringing our own heads if we asked, even if the "rules" originally said we should bring nothing but guitars.


----------



## cGoEcYk (May 24, 2016)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Just look at the long list of JCM800 users in the mid 80's, and you'll find that for that era in time it was "none more metal" than any of the other options out there.



Just be careful. Without a boost you will be none more metal than this guy.


----------



## hairychris (May 24, 2016)

Had a bandmate who used an old 50w one, unboosted, sounded great. Kept up with my Dual Recto and we were playing death/thrash type shiz at standard tuning.

They sound best if you crank them.

Listening to your clip, though, I'd take your regular head if you can (weird that you can't). JCM800's gain structure is *completely* different.


----------



## mnemonic (May 24, 2016)

You'll need a boost, as said earlier. 

I would run the boost as hot as you can, level all the way up, drive at like 1 or 2, maybe higher if you need more grit, tone set to taste (more to add more attack). I would try to keep the amp gain from going too much higher than half-way as it can get mushy with too much gain. 

Its a bright amp, be careful with treble and presence.


----------



## sotos (May 24, 2016)

A nice old maxon / ts od would do the trick


----------



## WarMachine (May 24, 2016)

Dig up a used SD-1 somewhere (dirt cheap btw) put all the controls at 2 o'clock, instant win


----------



## ck3 (May 24, 2016)

Toss a Boss HM-2 in front of it for extra brootz (and to avoid the above-mentioned "big hair effect"). \m/


----------



## cip 123 (May 24, 2016)

I used an 800 in practice for a few months back. It was just sitting there so I was able to use it and damn it makes a nice metal rhythm Amp, but I wasn't playing lead.

If it were my choice I'd go JCM900, freaking awesome rhythm sound and it can do leads too. Though could still do with a boost for leads.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2016)

ck3 said:


> Toss a Boss HM-2 in front of it for extra brootz (and to avoid the above-mentioned "big hair effect"). \m/



Eeeeh, he isn't doing old-school death metal. 

I still think you're fine with a TS boost. Here's some clips of a JCM800 (and a JMP 2203, very close to a JCM) doing metal with a boost.


----------



## wakjob (May 24, 2016)

Is it a 2203 or 2210.

Big difference.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2016)

If anything, the 2210 will be able to do metal easier than the 2203. 

It's a different sound, but the 2210 has a thicker sound and more gain.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 25, 2016)

The one thing I can never figure out is why people make videos to show how a certain pedal or amp can achieve a certain tone but the audio ends up being a full band mix with layered guitars and full post mix. 

If you're good at mixing, you can get a 15w Fender Mustang to sound great but plugging in and playing one sounds a LOT different. That's why I like Fluff & Ola's demos, they'll play it in a mix as well as on it's own.


----------



## budda (May 25, 2016)

Yes you need a boost to achieve post-1995 levels of gain (at the gates vs. 80's).

That said, JCM800's do metal incredibly well.


----------



## ICSvortex (May 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys! ill get myself a tubescreamer mini i think and that will do it


----------



## Rawkmann (May 25, 2016)

I don't remember where or when exactly I heard about this but having two OD pedals in a series going into the amp makes the JCM 800 sound like a beast. Set them both with the drive at zero and level full up on both. I've personally ran this setup with great results.


----------



## devastone (May 25, 2016)

JCM 800 + Boss SD-1 = Zakk Wylde, yeah, it'll do metal. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CprfjfN5PRs


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 25, 2016)

I miss my 2203 reissue. It was basically Mastodons - Leviathan when I ran a DOD250 (my only OD at the time) in front. Did Carcass when I was in the death metal band.

I need to get another, or that Jubilee reissues.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 25, 2016)

OD in front and crank it up!!!! You can get some killer death metal, thrash, and 80's sounds out of it.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 25, 2016)

My favorite amp ever was a Friedman modded 2203, though I am looking at getting a Ceriatone Yeti in the near future.


----------



## Andromalia (May 25, 2016)

If you can play at high volumes, yes. For bedroom playing, no.
A JCM 800 with an OD, a noise gate and a few other pedals for taste (Chorus, wah and whatever else suits your boat) has been a metal staple for a long time.


----------



## budda (May 25, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> I used an 800 in practice for a few months back. It was just sitting there so I was able to use it and damn it makes a nice metal rhythm Amp, but I wasn't playing lead.
> 
> If it were my choice I'd go JCM900, freaking awesome rhythm sound and it can do leads too. Though could still do with a boost for leads.



I can think of exactly 0 other people who would take a JCM900 over a JCM800 for metal


----------



## Albionic (May 26, 2016)

budda said:


> I can think of exactly 0 other people who would take a JCM900 over a JCM800 for metal



That's not because a jam 900 doesn't sound good it's largely because people don't like the idea of the diode clipping circuit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2016)

As much as I like the JCM series, a boosted JCM800 is just hard to beat.


----------



## exo (May 26, 2016)

I am still amazed that someone is asking "can it metal?" about the amp used for Ride the Lightning and Show No Mercy.........


----------



## mnemonic (May 26, 2016)

Albionic said:


> That's not because a jam 900 doesn't sound good it's largely because people don't like the idea of the diode clipping circuit



Which is odd, since the Jose mod is probably one of the most prolific jcm800 mods, and it includes a diode clipping stage.

I'm not sure how true it is, but I've read the 900 was Marshall's attempt at a the 'modded jcm800' sound that was so popular in the 80's. I guess they didn't quite hit the mark though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2016)

The Silver Jube and 2210/2205 have clipping circuits as well, and they're still highly regarded.

It's less about snobbery, and more of the fact the JCM900 series doesn't sound like a JCM800.

Although a JCM900 MK3 can get somewhat close with the Sensitivity dialed back.


----------



## budda (May 26, 2016)

Albionic said:


> That's not because a jam 900 doesn't sound good it's largely because people don't like the idea of the diode clipping circuit



No, fairly sure it's because most people agree that the JCM900 doesn't sound as good as a JCM800


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2016)

Also, don't forget the JCM900 SL-X is all-tube.


----------



## Albionic (May 26, 2016)

Ah I didn't know the Slx did away with the diodes. Just for the record I do prefer the 800 but the 900 wasn't bad they sold loads in the uk


----------



## budda (May 26, 2016)

Albionic said:


> Ah I didn't know the Slx did away with the diodes. Just for the record I do prefer the 800 but the 900 wasn't bad they sold loads in the uk



There was also a time where you could get a JCM800 for 1/3 of what they go for now - they just fell out of popularity.

... Really wishing I got one at the time, but I was brand new to amp shopping *sigh*


----------



## cip 123 (May 26, 2016)

budda said:


> There was also a time where you could get a JCM800 for 1/3 of what they go for now - they just fell out of popularity.
> 
> ... Really wishing I got one at the time, but I was brand new to amp shopping *sigh*



Just replying to this last comment since I can't be bothered getting your other ones too  But used 800's are pretty cheap over here in the UK like strangely cheap sometimes try them in the US though I think they'll probably be more expensive there.

As for the 900/800 thing. The rehearsal studio I was at was pretty good, most rooms had JCM 800 to 2000's. I didn't really get on with the 2000 it was nice but I prefered the simplicity of the 800/900. The 800 I never tried boosted, I don't own boost pedals as I'm not really a pedal guy, though it did have an awesome rhythm sound especially if you picked and played hard.

The 900 just had that little extra it seemed, and was a little tighter. I never sat down and went through every intricate detail, but for plugging in cranking it and rehearsing some metal? It was my favourite. I didn't hear any bad overtones just that good Marshall sound. Just my experience with the JCM line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2016)

The JCM900 amps, especially the SLX and Dual Reverb, can be very tight and bright. It's just compared to other Marshalls, they lack a good bit of low end. Not as much "oomph" as other amps. They're extremely, extremely tight and cutting, though.


----------



## op1e (May 26, 2016)

Still loving my recently acquired SLX. I have the 1st gain stage at 3/4 and Maxon boosted, playing A standard and drop G with no problem. Even without the boost. Can't wait to get 88's in it.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (May 26, 2016)

I've always felt like the 900 is one of the most universally hated amps around, and I don't get it. Yes, I think a cranked 800 or Plexi sounds a little fuller, Not better, just fuller. But a 900 dialed in properly and turned up can be a thing of beauty. And in my opinion the 900 poops on the faces of the whole JCM2000 line.


----------



## op1e (May 26, 2016)

Sonic Stomp in my loop cures any want for low end. And as for universally hated, thats pretty much the Dual Reverb. I'm surprised how many people don't even know about the mk iii 2500/2100 and SLX versions.


----------



## thraxil (May 27, 2016)

budda said:


> I can think of exactly 0 other people who would take a JCM900 over a JCM800 for metal



Trey Azagthoth from Morbid Angel played (still plays?) through a JCM900 2100.


----------



## cip 123 (May 27, 2016)

Most of my love for JCM's come from Jason Becker. Perpetual Burn is an 800 with a boost (Boss I think?) And I read he liked the 900 better because of the gain. So when I got the opportunity to play both I turned in to a giddy little school girl. Couldn't contain myself. As for this hate, maybe I haven't been in many talks about JCM's but I haven't met anyone who's disliked them to the point of hate, maybe not their thing sure but no ones hated them.


----------



## WarMachine (May 27, 2016)

why is this thread still active?


----------



## Musiscience (May 27, 2016)

You could also track down the KK version of the JCM 800. That version will easily do metal while retaining the JCM 800 typical sound.


----------



## sandalhat (May 27, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> why is this thread still active?



3 reasons:

1)People are passionate about their JCM 800's and it seems 900's as well.

2)People aren't reading OP anymore (see above post).

3)You asked.


----------



## Albionic (May 27, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> why is this thread still active?



Because we derailed it lol


----------



## wakjob (May 27, 2016)

I've had a 2205, 2210, 2204, 2203, and 900 Dual Reverbs... both EL34 & 5881 versions.

I'd take a DR over a 2204/2203 every time.

Yeah, a 2203 can "metal" just fine with a boost up front &/or stuff in the fx loop to help it out.
But a 900 DR can "metal" with just a guitar-->cord-->amp. 
Especially when I'm done tinkering inside of it. Great amps.


----------

